# best ugl labs



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

alright guys im just curious as to what your ugl lab of choice is at the moment as my source has now said that he is no longer getting pro chem any input would be great


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

MTS

/thread


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Pro chem have closed for good. There will only be stuff thats floating about left OR fakes that are produced up north.

I like Rohm.. but to be honest dont have a favourite as such. Pharmacom is good, Excel.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

apollo

wildcat

are the only ones i really use and cant complain both been spot on and even got sent replacement one a vial crashed. so good customer service too lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Stuck with isis for sometime now,always do the job.


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Wildcat for me are the best I've come across by far


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Kissi


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I am currently using BSI, ROHM & BURR all are g2g


----------



## sprock (Dec 28, 2012)

Sciroxx


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Rohm and using new lab Infiniti


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

I haven't ever been disappointed with any ugl lab tbh


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

bail said:


> I haven't ever been disappointed with any ugl lab tbh


I have been dissapointed by only one lab, BSI


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> I have been dissapointed by only one lab, BSI


Yeah I've heard that alot I've never come across them tbh, not many round my way have


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Wildcat... and they have new looking vials if anyone is interested, so do not be alarmed thinking they are fakes.. just a new look.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

bail said:


> Yeah I've heard that alot I've never come across them tbh, not many round my way have


I don't think they are 100% sh1t just I know for sure the batches I had around a year ago was complete ****,

Mast P Tren E and Tren A all not worth the bottle they were in


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Wildcat for injectables and ROHM for orals...no need to go anywhere else IMO


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> I don't think they are 100% sh1t just I know for sure the batches I had around a year ago was complete ****,
> 
> Mast P Tren E and Tren A all not worth the bottle they were in


I wouldn't trust a lab like that mate to be fair all lab I used eg wildcat etc etc have been slated but I've never had issue with them but bsi have even ripped to much for me to even bother lol


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

JDL labs, if you can source it.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

solidcecil said:



> I am currently using BSI, ROHM & BURR all are g2g


Your BSI dbol gave you nothing after now 11 days though  What lab has your source swapped it for?

I've used and rated:

Pro Chem oils (a while back)

ISIS

ROHM

Fuerza

Zydex

Infinity


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

resten said:


> Your BSI dbol gave you nothing after now 11 days though  What lab has your source swapped it for?
> 
> I've used and rated:
> 
> ...


He has swapped for some blue hearts


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

isis tren ace is the best ive come across

]



mal said:


> Stuck with isis for sometime now,always do the job.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Having only limited experience, I've used Fuerza oils, and Zydex and BSI orals.

Got on very well with the Fuerza and Zydex. As for BSI, I gained well on it, ordered Tbol but from the gains I'm pretty sure it was actually Dbol.

Next cycle will be giving Infiniti a go I think.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i love ROHM and loved PC before they closed i am trailing a few labs now to see which are decent...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> I am currently using BSI, ROHM & BURR all are g2g


Apart from the 50mg dbol in your bin :whistling:


----------



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

over the last few years I have used the following - prochem, WC, bsi, rohm

I would use the wc, bsi and rohm again. Been impressed with it

Only reason I wouldnt use prochem is the test e gave me bad acne compared to other labs, and the only lab that I got pip from. That's just me


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Zydex best orals I've used recently, used to like pro chem but can't get locally anymore. BSI didn't do much not sure if it was a poor batch.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

have u tried isis mate?? what you trying if u don't mind me asking??



Pscarb said:


> i love ROHM and loved PC before they closed i am trailing a few labs now to see which are decent...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jamiedilk said:


> have u tried isis mate?? what you trying if u don't mind me asking??


I have enough PC for this cycle but looking at Octimed


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Delta and Orbis I would recommend.

Have some recent BSI to try as supposed to be improving.

And also Apollo.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i love ROHM and loved PC before they closed i am trailing a few labs now to see which are decent...


Is one of those Chemical Solutions?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> Is one of those Chemical Solutions?


No mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Used ProChem for 3.5 years until went under, now jumped over to Chemical Solutions.

PC spot on, I'll let you know about CS after my cycle finishes.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Rohm or WC for me. Both injectable sand orals of either


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Used ProChem for 3.5 years until went under, now jumped over to Chemical Solutions.
> 
> PC spot on, I'll let you know about CS after my cycle finishes.


Mate were going to be waiting a few years then as I never remember you coming off you big beast!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Mate were going to be waiting a few years then as I never remember you coming off you big beast!


Haahaa, you could be right there mate


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, you could be right there mate


What compounds you currently running mate and at what doses if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

Ive always used PC, finished some fuerza off today really, don't rate as good as prochem though..... Don't know what I will try next though, I think Orbis Labs Ive heard nothing but good things about them.

Another thing, does anyone know the reason why Prochem stopped producing?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> What compounds you currently running mate and at what doses if you dont mind me asking?


No worries, running SHIC number 2, pop into thread mate, in signature at bottom.

PEDS

2g Test P - 1st week (5 shots of 400mg, weekdays)

1g Mast P - 1st week (5 shots of 200mg, weekdays)

3g Test E pw (5 shots of 600mg, weekdays)

2g Mast E pw (5 shots of 400mg, weekdays)

HCG 500iu 2*pw

Proviron 100mg day

Aromasin 1 tab a day

T3 100mg day

30iu Lantus every morning

Fast slin - 8iu before every meal.

125mcg GHRP2 / 125mcg MOD GRF/ 500mcg IPAM before bed.

Pre WO * 3W

1ml BSI Mtren DS

1ml PC Supertren

1ml WC PW125

100mg Dbol

50mg Halo

100mg Oxy

50mg Mestanalone

300mg Tren Ace

Post WO * 3W

100mg Stanz

100mg Var


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

On my first cycle using fuerza dbol and T400, can't compare it to anything else obviously, but making some great gains


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I've used a few different labs, same with some of my training partners. Rohm, Endo, WC, Brit Pharma, Brit Dragon, but am using one my training partner told me about Neuro Pharma at the moment and the strongest i've been, getting in best off season condition i've been in can't wait until i can use for the show prep. Can't seem to find much info online but loving it still


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

OJay said:


> I've used a few different labs, same with some of my training partners. Rohm, Endo, WC, Brit Pharma, Brit Dragon, but am using one my training partner told me about Neuro Pharma at the moment and the strongest i've been, getting in best off season condition i've been in can't wait until i can use for the show prep. Can't seem to find much info online but loving it still


What are you running from Neuro? Might use it next cycle.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

At moment myself just test enth

training partner getting amazing condition on the prop and tren a i believe he's using can't remember what he said about mtren think he said that too but not 100% sure, defo the prop and ace though


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Im currently using (well aboit to) neuro pharma, every seems good by looks. Seen one or tow people using it and they look good and have barely any pip, im hoping for good times with it

Dbol and test e


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

GodOfHormones said:


> MTS
> 
> /thread


Gh15 :laugh:


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> No worries, running SHIC number 2, pop into thread mate, in signature at bottom.
> 
> PEDS
> 
> ...


WOW WTF LITERALLY...

What are gains like? Strength must be through the roof!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> WOW WTF LITERALLY...
> 
> What are gains like? Strength must be through the roof!


3 weeks in and have PB'ed Squat and DL (see above avi pic). Going for 300DL, 280SQ and 180BP by the end. Got a strongman contest on 3rd November and a PL contest on 17th November so everything coming along well. 10KG up in 3 weeks too.

Loving it although I do feel fckin wired and crazy on workout days off all the gear.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> 3 weeks in and have PB'ed Squat and DL (see above avi pic). Going for 300DL, 280SQ and 180BP by the end. Got a strongman contest on 3rd November and a PL contest on 17th November so everything coming along well. 10KG up in 3 weeks too.
> 
> Loving it although I do feel fckin wired and crazy on workout days off all the gear.


I've just notice youve lowered your slin by quite a bit, we're you over doing it before ? I will use It pre-WO for first time when I am 7% in month or so,that lean will have no fat gain


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, I have been playing about. That post above is from my SHIC thread and not 100% accurate.

On 120iu slow slin and rarely doing the fast, I did 2 * 20iu last night though.

Definitely putting fat on though from the slow slin.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

DazUKM said:


> Gh15 :laugh:


Haha just noticed myself lol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Well, I have been playing about. That post above is from my SHIC thread and not 100% accurate.
> 
> On 120iu slow slin and rarely doing the fast, I did 2 * 20iu last night though.
> 
> Definitely putting fat on though from the slow slin.


Like ur condition Look lean in vid , shoulders esp. but that much slin will make midsection watery at a guess, i don't like big fat strongmen cough @ewen cough

Mate my 50p SHIC v3 should use GH, you've just used crap so far, cant put across enough 24iu EOD pre bed(I chose this as its the best easiest option as I know you don't like jabbing ha) would do to compliment the slin and other compounds


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> What's your BP like in workouts, with all them pre workout meds?


I dread to think, prob off the scale, pressure in head is immense. Literally feel animal-like, pacing the floor between sets, itching to smash the weights. I love that part but also feel drugged out too, not the pleasant drugged out feeling though mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Like ur condition Look lean in vid , shoulders esp. but that much slin will make midsection watery at a guess, i don't like big fat strongmen cough @ewen cough
> 
> Mate my 50p SHIC v3 should use GH, you've just used crap so far, cant put across enough 24iu EOD pre bed(I chose this as its the best easiest option as I know you don't like jabbing ha) would do to compliment the slin and other compounds


Cheers mate, will be cutting in New Year so will get decent lean. I want to retain a decent shape and retain strength if poss.

SHIC v3 - not even thought about it yet, will consult with you beforehand


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers mate, will be cutting in New Year so will get decent lean. I want to retain a decent shape and retain strength if poss.
> 
> SHIC v3 - not even thought about it yet, will consult with you beforehand


Easily mate, 125mg test 100mg tren..when cruising, as you don't come off, ball death by androgen isn't an issue


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> I can imagine its at boiling point.
> 
> I bet your focus and aggression Is through the roof. Does it affect you out of the gym?


Out of gym = no, totally chilled, very confident and just happy whilst on the SHIC. I do get a little angry on the roads occassionally but that's it.

I am finding breathing tough at the moment as I am approx 128KG, walking up stairs etc is a killer.

I could continue this SHIC for months, I may just do that


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

DazUKM said:


> Gh15 :laugh:


YOU GOT THAT LEGIT KIGS?


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

GodOfHormones said:


> YOU GOT THAT LEGIT KIGS?


 :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

24iu of gh was talked of ages ago .


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

I've heard bad things about wildcat recently. I usually use medtech but might use wildcat next.

Have people used stuff recently and still rate it?


----------



## CPsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

Anyone heard of Malay Tiger ?? Never heard of them before and got offered sum of their sus from a mate. Think around label said pacific pharma comp. didn't want to touch it if no-one knows anything about it. Help


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I use mainly keifei, SG Pharma, Triumph Labs.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> 3 weeks in and have PB'ed Squat and DL (see above avi pic). Going for 300DL, 280SQ and 180BP by the end. Got a strongman contest on 3rd November and a PL contest on 17th November so everything coming along well. 10KG up in 3 weeks too.
> 
> Loving it although I do feel fckin wired and crazy on workout days off all the gear.


Yes I can Imagine... Which PL comp you doing? Its not Dave Bulldogs comp is it?

Yes as said above get some bloods done... What diet like? Clean?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

B.I.G said:


> I've heard bad things about wildcat recently. I usually use medtech but might use wildcat next.
> 
> Have people used stuff recently and still rate it?


I can't use it because I get bad lumps from it but know a lot get on fine with it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Yes I can Imagine... Which PL comp you doing? Its not Dave Bulldogs comp is it?
> 
> Yes as said above get some bloods done... What diet like? Clean?


Yes mate, 17th Nov, first timers. Are you doing it?

Diet - eat anything at any time 

Blood - get it sorted once a year. This will be easier on body than last SHIC - that was high dose orals for 6 weeks and I felt sick at the end.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ewen said:


> 24iu of gh was talked of ages ago .


up to 40iu a day on a 5 day blast...slins better for gains and mass...


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Yes mate, 17th Nov, first timers. Are you doing it?
> 
> Diet - eat anything at any time
> 
> Blood - get it sorted once a year. This will be easier on body than last SHIC - that was high dose orals for 6 weeks and I felt sick at the end.


I wont be bud; I will be doing his next raw comp.

I keep getting told im wasting talent and need to get back into powerlifting asap.

My raw lifts a few months ago were:

300kg Deadlift,

160ish Bench,

260-270 Squat (Belt and Knee Wraps Only)


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> I wont be bud; I will be doing his next raw comp.
> 
> I keep getting told im wasting talent and need to get back into powerlifting asap.
> 
> ...


Good man, mine are above avi and are very recent, only chalk, gumshield and nosetork. I'll keep an eye out for the next comp mate, depending on how I get on over the next month, I may be competing more frequently.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Good man, mine are above avi and are very recent, only chalk, gumshield and nosetork. I'll keep an eye out for the next comp mate, depending on how I get on over the next month, I may be competing more frequently.


You'll enjoy it bud.

I will try get back into it again; just got so much going on at the moment so cant put 100% into it.

But will do soon and ill let you know; would be good to compete with a few on here; makes it more fun.

HG you beastly BEAST!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

B.I.G said:


> I've heard bad things about wildcat recently. I usually use medtech but might use wildcat next.
> 
> Have people used stuff recently and still rate it?


Youv'e heard bad things about widcat recently but you might use it next :confused1: , the only bad thing i know about wildcat (and iv'e used it since they started) is the bloody pain from the test prop 200 but hey, WTF would you expect from a 200mg test prop :lol: .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> I wont be bud; I will be doing his next raw comp.
> 
> I keep getting told im wasting talent and need to get back into powerlifting asap.
> 
> ...


BTW, lifts are quality. What BW?


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Mars said:


> Youv'e heard bad things about widcat recently but you might use it next :confused1: , the only bad thing i know about wildcat (and iv'e used it since they started) is the bloody pain from the test prop 200 but hey, WTF would you expect from a 200mg test prop :lol: .


Yeah that came out wrong :lol:

I can get wildcat cheap again yet I've heard dodgy things about the oils recently so just wanted to see what people opinions are on here.

I used to love wildcat years ago and only problem I had was with their test 500 which disabled my leg every time I put it in :lol:


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> BTW, lifts are quality. What BW?


Was around 90-93kg and was only using 500mg test and 20mg dbol on training days...

HG message me your number and ill whatsapp you some vids!

No ****!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

the wc, rohm and BD oils ive used over the years have been spot on.

wc orals, dbol, naps, winny etc are very good, much better than rohm & BD which i think are underdosed.

best UGL oils ive used so far, and currently running, is Alpha Pharma.


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

only just seen all these replies guys nice one I cant source wc or furrza, bsi sounds ****, rohm I believe is heavily faked so I may give isis ago my only concern with isis was I heard the pip was bad


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

So it's 'official' about pro Chem being gone for good now then?? I know some people insisted they weren't whilst the majority said they were. People knowing people and all that


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

m575 said:


> So it's 'official' about pro Chem being gone for good now then?? I know some people insisted they weren't whilst the majority said they were. People knowing people and all that


From what ive heard yes im afraid thats the case.

Never was fortunate enough to use there items but was loved by loads of people.

Im sure theyll be back soon.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MonstaMuscle said:


> From what ive heard yes im afraid thats the case.
> 
> Never was fortunate enough to use there items but was loved by loads of people.
> 
> Im sure theyll be back soon.


The Tren E i tried of PC was without a doubt the best Tren iv ever tried , fusion wins for the best TTM & the best sustanon & deca has to be WC.


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

m575 said:


> So it's 'official' about pro Chem being gone for good now then?? I know some people insisted they weren't whilst the majority said they were. People knowing people and all that


My source said its gone now he said there will be a new lab coming but no details


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

I've already tried Alpha pharma but I had a doubt about EQ. It was very very fluid like water.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> From what ive heard yes im afraid thats the case.
> 
> Never was fortunate enough to use there items but was loved by loads of people.
> 
> Im sure theyll be back soon.


O well. There's always PROCHEM :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

m575 said:


> O well. There's always PROCHEM :lol: :lol: :lol:


Dont start that again mate; there two seperate labs lol!


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Anyone rate Isis oils and Orals.

Ive heard there prop is rubbish but Tren is great.

Ive been offered Isis Oxy also anyone used them before?


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

used wildcat and rohm many times! always 1st choice labs.

new up coming lab that i will be trying is orbis, hearing very good things.


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Mostly used Pro Chem and never had a problem and I can still source Pro Chem without a problem too so I think its just rumours of them being shut down. People take their sources words for gospel when most people that sell gear know fcuk all. They usually know fcuk all about bodybuilding.

Only ever used Pro Chem, ROHM and Alpha Pharma. All good. I do rate ROHM the highest tho.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Dont start that again mate; there two seperate labs lol!


Ok ok I'm sorry. I just like baiting hooks sometimes haha


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Crazy-Northerner said:


> Mostly used Pro Chem and never had a problem and I can still source Pro Chem without a problem too so I think its just rumours of them being shut down. People take their sources words for gospel when most people that sell gear know fcuk all. They usually know fcuk all about bodybuilding.
> 
> Only ever used Pro Chem, ROHM and Alpha Pharma. All good. I do rate ROHM the highest tho.


Nope they are gone, there is still products around as I got some for my cycle but they are gone mate


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Nope they are gone, there is still products around as I got some for my cycle but they are gone mate


Paul if you dont mind me asking what actually happen to them? Early retirement or something happen?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Crazy-Northerner said:


> Mostly used Pro Chem and never had a problem and I can still source Pro Chem without a problem too so I think its just rumours of them being shut down. People take their sources words for gospel when most people that sell gear know fcuk all. They usually know fcuk all about bodybuilding.
> 
> Only ever used Pro Chem, ROHM and Alpha Pharma. All good. I do rate ROHM the highest tho.


With all due respect this post is pretty hypocritical fair play


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

m575 said:


> With all due respect this post is pretty hypocritical fair play


is it? lol how ?


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Nope they are gone, there is still products around as I got some for my cycle but they are gone mate


Well that's put a downer on my day


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Crazy-Northerner said:


> is it? lol how ?


You say you can still get it so it must be still about but say most sources know fvck all. What makes your source all knowing? :lol: wasn't meant as a dig mate so don't take I that way. Personally I was going to get some in as somebody I know said he has a lot left. But if I knew I was planning on closing i wouldn't give a sh1t about my reputation anymore so I might steer clear


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

m575 said:


> You say you can still get it so it must be still about but say most sources know fvck all. What makes your source all knowing? :lol: wasn't meant as a dig mate so don't take I that way. Personally I was going to get some in as somebody I know said he has a lot left. But if I knew I was planning on closing i wouldn't give a sh1t about my reputation anymore so I might steer clear


Aye a thought that's how you might of took it mate. Nah I just meant I can still buy it so I assumed it was still kicking about. Ive never actually spoke to my source directly.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Crazy-Northerner said:


> Aye a thought that's how you might of took it mate. Nah I just meant I can still buy it so I assumed it was still kicking about. Ive never actually spoke to my source directly.


Carrier pigeon? Lol


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

I've had a good experience with both Alpha Pharma and WildCat, so haven't felt the need to try anything else just yet.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Anyone know when prochem actually stopped?

Just because I've seen people saying it here for a few months, and until now they've just had the p1ss taken out of them for suggesting it. Seems they were right though


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I've had very good results with Wildcat & especially JDL. Both brands have delivered on gains but smoothness and price are won by jdl or iron sups as also known.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I have been using WC for years and I love their stuff.

Recently came across Neuro Pharma as it looked like good stuff and from what I had heard it has been very well made, pinned 1ml of the Test E last week and had zero pip, will be using it for my cruise (now) and my blast in 10-12 weeks, looks like a really good lab but the proof will be in the pudding over the next few weeks and during my blast.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Atm from the start of this year ive been using bsi and apollo and happy with both.

Before that was fusion and that was good but gave me bad pip... also not around now I believe.

before that it was europharma and i liked that also but then too many fakes came about.

also tried pro chem a long time ago and think that was ok, infact ive never had any problems with any ugl come to think of it


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I have been using WC for years and I love their stuff.
> 
> Recently came across Neuro Pharma as it looked like good stuff and from what I had heard it has been very well made, pinned 1ml of the Test E last week and had zero pip, will be using it for my cruise (now) and my blast in 10-12 weeks, looks like a really good lab but the proof will be in the pudding over the next few weeks and during my blast.


X2! Have only used WC oils but the last few vials I've had have been very nippy!! Will be using Neuropharma next time also


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone still rate BURR Test400?

I've still got 2 x 10ml vials sitting in my drawer.


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> i love ROHM and loved PC before they closed i am trailing a few labs now to see which are decent...


Have pro chem definitely closed?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tof89 said:


> Have pro chem definitely closed?


Yes about 6 weeks ago, there is still stock floating around but it has closed


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> Yes about 6 weeks ago, there is still stock floating around but it has closed


Oh right. Glad I made the switch to chemical solutions then


----------



## Destiny1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Jdl would be my first choice

Then I'd go human grade depending on if it was of a trusted source who could supply real not fake

Then Isis

Rohms

Alpha pharma

Ect I got stung a while back with fake prochem so even if it was still around the wound is still fresh so wouldn't bother

Another labs that's getting amazing reviews every where is chemgenex not tryed them yet but I will


----------



## oz72 (Nov 10, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Yes about 6 weeks ago, there is still stock floating around but it has closed


I wonder if Infiniti is the new Prochem them, it seemed to start the same time Prochem shut and my source has stopped selling them and is now selling Infiniti


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

oz72 said:


> I wonder if Infiniti is the new Prochem them, it seemed to start the same time Prochem shut and my source has stopped selling them and is now selling Infiniti


Then it must be true


----------



## oz72 (Nov 10, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Then it must be true


When you have eliminated the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

oz72 said:


> When you have eliminated the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth.


Exactly


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Whats the nad things you been hearing about wc? I never had a problem with them?


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Using rexon pharma here! All g2g


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> The Tren E i tried of PC was without a doubt the best Tren iv ever tried , fusion wins for the best TTM & the best sustanon & deca has to be WC.


Got some fusion Tren 300 and ace and npp ready for my next blasts. Gonna shed a tear when it's gone.

Best gear I've used ever


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

A few mate getting on well with orbis so iv got myself some tren A, mast P & a few other bits for my next cycle.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Got some fusion Tren 300 and ace and npp ready for my next blasts. Gonna shed a tear when it's gone.
> 
> Best gear I've used ever


yeah i loved it aswell to bad... But ey sh!t happens gotta move on i suppose.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Yes about 6 weeks ago, there is still stock floating around but it has closed


Glad someone finally cleared this up been hearing it for few weeks but just thought it was sources tryna push the endless amount of new labs floating about


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

Is Sphinx, Stoke gear any good or is Alpha pharma, Isis and WC the only ones to buy?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Wc and jdl/ironsups by far for me at this moment in time!


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

nlr said:


> Is Sphinx, Stoke gear any good or is Alpha pharma, Isis and WC the only ones to buy?


Not loads of feedback on Sphinx compared to other UGL but seems like a decent lab. I have a vial of thier Mast E 300 to use yet.


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Excel is defo good to go


----------



## The Stig (Nov 14, 2013)

Goose said:


> Pro chem have closed for good. There will only be stuff thats floating about left OR fakes that are produced up north.
> 
> I like Rohm.. but to be honest dont have a favourite as such. Pharmacom is good, Excel.


It was my understanding that Pro Chem haven't shut for good, that there was some form of fall out and the company split. Something to do with one of the guys getting into serious trouble (nothing to do with the company). I guess that there will always be rumours, many from competitors. But I wouldn't be quite so quick as to right Pro Chem off just yet.


----------



## mrleejones84 (Nov 13, 2013)

The Stig said:


> It was my understanding that Pro Chem haven't shut for good, that there was some form of fall out and the company split. Something to do with one of the guys getting into serious trouble (nothing to do with the company). I guess that there will always be rumours, many from competitors. But I wouldn't be quite so quick as to right Pro Chem off just yet.


im pretty sure it did shut down but may of reopened? i also thought it was headed by one man? i have his name but i guess i cant post it on here. been trying to get hold of him for a while : p lol. to be fair pro chem has been the best stuff ive taken. the onerip gives him bad pip tho. would never take that again


----------



## mrleejones84 (Nov 13, 2013)

and people sayin wildcat is good?? a couple of lads came up to me in the summer raving about the wild cats version of onerip (mast, prop & tren ace) and how they all had put over a stone on in a couple of weeks. i assume its not what it says it is on the tin?


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

mrleejones84 said:


> and people sayin wildcat is good?? a couple of lads came up to me in the summer raving about the wild cats version of onerip (mast, prop & tren ace) and how they all had put over a stone on in a couple of weeks. i assume its not what it says it is on the tin?


Maybe people like to exaggerate their 'amazing' gains?


----------



## mrleejones84 (Nov 13, 2013)

Mogy said:


> Maybe people like to exaggerate their 'amazing' gains?


yeah i hear that all the time but there was 3 lads on the same stuff and i had seen 2 of them and they were definately bloated. i know it can come down to diet but i have never seen this sorta thing before when people are apparently on fast acting esters. i have heard alot of good things about wild cats but i was suspicious after seeing this happen.


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

mrleejones84 said:


> yeah i hear that all the time but there was 3 lads on the same stuff and i had seen 2 of them and they were definately bloated. i know it can come down to diet but i have never seen this sorta thing before when people are apparently on fast acting esters. i have heard alot of good things about wild cats but i was suspicious after seeing this happen.


Hmm fair enough, can't really comment personally. It's so hard to tell too when you hear different things all the time.


----------



## mrleejones84 (Nov 13, 2013)

Mogy said:


> Hmm fair enough, can't really comment personally. It's so hard to tell too when you hear different things all the time.


dont let my comment put you off. loads of people on here have said its g2g. i personally would never try it tho


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

mrleejones84 said:


> dont let my comment put you off. loads of people on here have said its g2g. i personally would never try it tho


Oh yeah not that bothered, not looking to run an injectable cycle for a good 6 months anyway so that's ages away.

Have a good day mate, I'm off.


----------



## Jont2013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Isis labs have always Been good for me , I tend to stick with what I know so until they go down ill probably stick with them


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Well a mate of mine who knows PC owner has confirmed that all equipment was sold weeks ago.

I know of fakes being distrubted out of Nottingham... and obviously there will be stock floating around but I wouldnt personally trust it anymore.

Rohm for me.


----------



## mrleejones84 (Nov 13, 2013)

Goose said:


> Well a mate of mine who knows PC owner has confirmed that all equipment was sold weeks ago.
> 
> I know of fakes being distrubted out of Nottingham... and obviously there will be stock floating around but I wouldnt personally trust it anymore.
> 
> Rohm for me.


a friend of mine got offered a load outta nottingham. would like to see what they look like as legit pc has a pretty unique bottle and embossed label. im assuming its pretty obvious to spot the fakes. i know maxpro got faked outta liverpool but it was hard to spot the fakes the the label was pretty basic and generic bottles. could only tell from slight change in the lids (before they were embossed lids came out - before they eventually switched to proflex).


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

special-k25 said:


> alright guys im just curious as to what your ugl lab of choice is at the moment as my source has now said that he is no longer getting pro chem any input would be great


ROHM for sure, but i love BD tri tren


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

mrleejones84 said:


> a friend of mine got offered a load outta nottingham. would like to see what they look like as legit pc has a pretty unique bottle and embossed label. im assuming its pretty obvious to spot the fakes. i know maxpro got faked outta liverpool but it was hard to spot the fakes the the label was pretty basic and generic bottles. could only tell from slight change in the lids (before they were embossed lids came out - before they eventually switched to proflex).


True.

I have seen some awful fakes and some good fakes. IIRC the prochem bottles can only be sourced somewhere out of Germany. So to get identical bottles was almost impossible BUT.. things are moving fast and people are getting smarter


----------

